# Craigslist Handplanes



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I saw an ad for 7 handplanes for $55 but it didn't state what they were. I met with him and the planes were a Stanley no7 w/corrugated sole (I already have one of those), Stanley no6, Stanley no607, a Wards Master no4, Stanley no220, Stanley noC255 x5, and I don't see any markings on the last block plane on the right. They are all rusty and I told him I really didn't want any of them except the 220 and maybe the Wards no4. Why the Wards? I have a Craftsman no5 and it is every bit as nice as my Stanley no5. Not that I know very much about planes, but I have an addiction, and I'm learning how to use them. 
He didn't want to split them so i walked to my car and he followed me and said I could have them all for $20. 
I bought them and when I got home I looked them all over very closely. Other than the rust, they are all in very good to excellent condition. And the 607 is a Bedrock, which from the little bit of research I've done, are worth quite a bit more than the $20 that I spent on all of them. 
I have a lot of hard wor






























k ahead of me, but in the end, I think I'll be happy.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't really know about planes but my instincts say buy em. You would probably sell the ones you don't want for ten times that.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Just unreal, some people just have all the luck, man what a haul.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Coulda done a lot worse for $20! Id be happy to take a few off your hands if you dont feel like restoring them


----------



## rtutsky (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice! The Bedrock alone is worth 4 times what you paid, maybe more cleaned up. That Wards plane actually does look good. That's the first one I have ever seen. Good luck with them.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. From my research, the Bedrock is one of the earliest models made (late 1800's to early 1900's). They say that you can tell by the 3 line name on the lever cap. On Ebay and antique dealer sites, even later models are selling for $250-$300. If it is worth that much, I will probably restore it and use it. 
I'm not in it to make money. I just love tools.


----------

